# Problem mit Multifunktionsdrucker  von Brother MFC-260C



## selket (3. April 2011)

Hallo als Neuling hier,
bei dem o.g. MFD geht es um den Löschversuch einer Faxnummer bzw. Kurzwahlnummer, die mit dem Namen des Empfängers belegt ist. Bis jetzt wurde nur herausgefunden, wie man den Eintrag ändern kann, aber nicht wie man es ganz einfach löschen kann.

Viele Grüße, selket


----------



## ronaldh (5. April 2011)

Ich kenne zwar das Gerät nicht, aber häufig ist es so, dass man alte Nummern mit einer leeren überschreiben muss.


----------



## selket (5. April 2011)

Hallo ronaldh,

vielen Dank für den Lösungsvorschlag. Du meinst mit "einer leeren Nummer" überschreiben, einfach nur die Vorwärtstaste klicken, bis die andere Nummer nicht mehr zu sehen ist u. dann bestätigen****

Gruß, selket


----------



## ronaldh (5. April 2011)

Hallo selket,

ja, so habe ich es bei anderen Geräten schon erlebt. Probier mal aus, ob es so klappt. Eine wirkliche "Lösch"-Taste haben die Dinger halt nicht.

Viele Grüße
Ronald


----------



## selket (6. April 2011)

OK, Ronald,

das werde ich so ausprobieren. Hab vielen Dank!!

Gute-Nacht-Gruß, 
selket


----------

